# miniDSP New Sponsor for the REW Forum



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I know many of you are familiar with *miniDSP*, who is now an official sponsor at HTS. 

Please join me in welcoming *miniDSP* as a sponsor!

*miniDSP* provides a revolutionary new range of Digital audio Signal Processors (DSP) engineered to fit a wide range of applications. From a multi-way digital crossovers to a subwoofer processor, miniDSP platforms offer system design freedom in a credit card size form factor. Discover our range of innovative products for processing needs ranging from simple IIR crossover to advanced FIR platforms! 
















 *miniDSP Key Facts* 


A proven platform powered by a strong community and dedicated Devteam
Audio processing up & running in no time
Free unlimited plug-in upgrades for Windows/Mac OS X platforms
DIY/OEM ready with expansion ports, stackable I/O cards
IIR and FIR filter support
As small as a 3"x3" square and only 0.5W power
Thanks to the partnership between the *miniDSP* platforms and *Room Eq Wizard* (REW), miniDSP is much more than a digital audio processor. By providing a complete measurement + system tuning solution fitting in the palm of your hand, the miniDSP product line innovates once again, yet keeping their price very competitive.

*This is an announcement thread only and is closed. For welcoming miniDSP, comments or discussion, please see the discussion thread in the REW Forum.*


----------

